# Goodbye my dear friend



## Ben Johnson (Sep 23, 2019)

To my loving Cat Jasper who lost his life on Monday I'll always love you my friend, more than you'll know. From the moment I saw your sweet little face on the stairs of the flats we used to live at, I knew you were destined to be ours. Your stupid owners neglected you but there was a reason for that, because you were supposed to be with us and you became ours.

When we moved from the Flat into a new House and new area you had no idea how lucky you were and what an amazing life you were about to live as you pined the first few days to be back in the flat. When we did finally let you out you went missing for a day and we were worried sick that you had gone forever then suddenly we hear the cat flap go and your beautiful meow as you came running up the stairs to greet us soaking wet, I was the most relieved person on the planet.

There's so many amazing memories I can share with you my dear friend, the summer days where we would all be outside in the garden and your tiny paws running through the grass with excitement along with all the times we would play with you, the way you would stick your little chest out when you were sitting with us to let us know you were the King of the house, and believe me my friend you always were. You brought so much love and comfort to my life just by being there, and now you're gone I feel heartbroken and empty inside, a huge part of my life has been taken away from me and I'll miss you forever more.

Farewell Jasper my best friend , I'll always love you forever . The night before you died I wish I didn't leave to go home after an hour I would have stayed with you ALl NIGHT but I wasn't to know, you came and sat next to me and put your lovely tail on my leg to say goodbye. I had a strange feeling it could be goodbye but didn't want to accept it. I know your reading this right now up in Cat heaven, farewell buddy until we meet again


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your dear friend's passing. It is always so very hard when we lose someone we love - be they human or pet.

_Weep not for me though I am gone into that gentle night. Grieve if you will, but not for long upon my soul's sweet flight. I am at peace, my soul is at rest, and there is no need for tears. For with your love I was so blessed for all those many years. There is no pain; I suffer not, the fear now all is gone. Put now these things out of your thoughts, in your memory I live on. Remember not my fight for breath Remember not the strife. Please do not dwell upon my death, but celebrate my life._


----------



## Ben Johnson (Sep 23, 2019)

One of the most beautiful things I have ever read thank you so much for that, I felt every bit of that through my dear Cat Jasper resting in heaven, thank you so much


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear about Jasper.


----------



## Ben Johnson (Sep 23, 2019)

kimthecat said:


> Im so sorry to hear about Jasper.


Thank you so much for your kind words, it's such a big shock he was a huge part of mine and my parents lives, I only moved out in Jan but I would always pop over for an hour after work to see him and it's so difficult right now for all of us. In time we will celebrate and cherish his memory but right now it's extremely heartbreaking for all of us


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry for your sad loss; take comfort in the fact that he was much-loved and so happy with you and your family. RIP Jasper.


----------



## Ben Johnson (Sep 23, 2019)

Calvine said:


> So sorry for your sad loss; take comfort in the fact that he was much-loved and so happy with you and your family. RIP Jasper.


Thank you so much it means a lot to me in this tough time, I keep going from happy as I remember all the great and funny times we had together to crying, it's been just over 48 hours since he passed and I've been crying on and off constantly. Would do anything to have him back in my life it still doesn't feel real I still keep thinking he'll be there waiting for me but I will always take great comfort in the fact we all loved him so dearly and he was spoiled rotten, and boy did he know it! Once again thank you for your lovely words of comfort in this tough time


----------



## Ben Johnson (Sep 23, 2019)

Just had a lovely conversation on the phone with my parents as we reminiced about all the good times and happy memories we shared with our buddy Jasper, which has made me feel a lot better. I'm also glad I wrote this letter to him to say goodbye to him and thank him for all the amazing memories and pure joy he brought to my life , he will always be with me in spirit and I draw great strength and courage knowing that he will always be here with me no matter what!


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi Ben and family,
So sorry that you loss your beloved Jasper. Thank you for sharing your lovely story about discovering Jasper and the good times you had with him. Shows how much you and family loved him.
It's nearly four months since we loss Benji our cat. The pain is still there all the time but also wonderful memories we had with him. Jasper is no longer in pain and is free like our Benji across the rainbow bridge. Please look after yourselves.
Veronica


----------



## Ben Johnson (Sep 23, 2019)

Veronica Chapman said:


> Hi Ben and family,
> So sorry that you loss your beloved Jasper. Thank you for sharing your lovely story about discovering Jasper and the good times you had with him. Shows how much you and family loved him.
> It's nearly four months since we loss Benji our cat. The pain is still there all the time but also wonderful memories we had with him. Jasper is no longer in pain and is free like our Benji across the rainbow bridge. Please look after yourselves.
> Veronica


 Thank you so much Veronica and sorry for the late reply, I'm very sorry to hear about your loss and understand what you're going through too as they are a huge part of our family . Like you said Jasper and Benji are no longer in pain and I imagine are playing with eachother right now over Rainbow Bridge. We picked up our Cats ashes on Thursday and it's lovely to have him back with us where he belongs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. He had a wonderful life with you. You were both blessed.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> So sorry for your loss. He had a wonderful life with you. You were both blessed.


When I am upset at the death of one of my cats, I say that to myself too; and that had I not taken them, their lives might (tho' not necessarily) have been so awful (most of them were rescues or Gumtree ads).


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi Ben,
My husband and I have similar mission about rescuing animals and to give them a second chance in life.
Whilst still sad and said that we never want to experience this heart ache again, we have taken on Cato. She is a 9+ years old Bengal Tortoiseshell tabby mixed. As said before, not to replace Benji but to help restore harmony in a multiple cats household. She is delightful and completely different from Benji. 
Benji can never be replaced.
Maybe someday, you may feel stronger comfortable enough to open your home to another pet. There are so many pets looking for a second chance, some even a last chance.
Veronica x


----------

